# Burton Twin 58



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Faz,

To answer your question I have several other questions.

1) Where do you generally snowboard?

2 How many days of snowboarding experience do you have? (meaning not 1 year but say 15 days)

3) What would your budget be for a new board regardless of being able to sell the burton twin?

4) Does year is your burton twin?

5) What bindings are on the board?

It might be easier if you just post a picture of your current board and bindings if you don't know the answer to 4) and 5)


----------



## Faz778 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi there. Thanks for replying.

I go boarding in the French Alps, Les Carroz and Italian Alps, Macugnaga.
I have exactly 18 days snowboarding experience!
I think my board is from the mid 90's.
I'll not have much to spend in a new board, about 250 dollars.
My bindings are Burton but I'm not sure what type.
I'll post a picture.
Many thanks again.


----------



## Faz778 (Oct 14, 2013)

H Binarypie.

Here are some pictures of my board and bindings. I've been having a read of the advice threads and realise now that this board is too wide for my size 8 (US) feet. My board is 270mm wide at the bindings and my feet are only 250mm AND my bindings are both set to 12 Degrees. Oh dear.
I'm guessing this'll make it difficult for me to turn.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Faz778 said:


> Hi there. Thanks for replying.
> 
> I go boarding in the French Alps, Les Carroz and Italian Alps, Macugnaga.
> I have exactly 18 days snowboarding experience!
> ...


@ first I thought that your board was a re-issue of an old 96 Burton Twin, reason being, I have that exact same board in a 58 as well, except mine is yellow.

But wait, I looked it up & went & checked out mine.

Yours is *NOT* a re-issue after all.

Burton also made a 58 in blue. My yellow 58 only has the 3 hole system on it.

The blue one from 96 also had inserts for baseless bindings.

Which your board seems to have?

It may be worth quite a bit?

I'll ask my people how much it's worth.


TT


----------



## Faz778 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Timmytard. Much appreciated.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't ridden mine:huh: & I have no desire too:blink:

The only reason I bought it was to flip it & I think you should too.

I just happen to find it & knew what it was.

It's a tank & even if it rode perfect, exactly how it did the day it rolled of the assembly line.

It's sucks ass, compared to what you should be riding.

If that's the only board you've ever ridin', *YOU * are going to be blown away by any new board you get. Regardless of shape, size, brand...

Put that board on Ebay, apparently, that is how you _should _get the most money.


TT


----------



## Faz778 (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow. Yours really does look Old Skool! Thanks for the picture.

Sounds good. Ebay it is! 

Ok, so ballpark figure I should sell it for with the Custom Burton bindings, considering it has a few dings and scratches commensurate with it being 17 years old?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Get a last years model board anything in the 150-155 cm size. Something with a rocker/camber combo. Just go to a few shops ask someone. Pretty much any board made in the last 4 years will be a lot more fun than your old one.


----------



## Faz778 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Riley. Hopefully I'll get a good price for my Twin 58 and I can buy something good.


----------



## Faz778 (Oct 14, 2013)

Do these pictures help with a valuation?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Faz778 said:


> Do these pictures help with a valuation?


Yup, I'm sure they do. Far better than my shitty pic:huh:

I don't know what it's worth, I know it's worth somethin' 

Whatever someone is willing to pay for it.

Hopefully, for you & me, we find someone who absolutely needs this board.

Or actually two of them, so they can have a bidding war.


TT


----------



## Faz778 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ha! Yeah, fingers crossed; a Trans-Atlantic bidding war! Cheers.


----------



## Faz778 (Oct 14, 2013)

Right. What do you think of this potential set-up?

Salomon Pulse (2012) 155 with Burton Cartel bindings, size medium.

An improvement on my current gear?


----------

